

Show HN: FindALib - Keep track of all those Javascript libraries - rpicard
http://www.findalib.com

======
splatzone
Cool, but how do we add libraries?

~~~
rpicard
Right now there isn't a way for users to submit libraries, it's all done by
me. I'll probably add a suggestions form, but if you have any suggestions now,
let me know!

